# Susan Slywchuk...former member



## Bassetluv (Nov 2, 2019)

I know this isn't an announcement about a rabbit's passing, but felt that this should be mentioned. Susan (Slywchuk), a former member of RabbitsOnline, passed away last week after a bout with cancer. I met Susan in this forum many years ago when she used to post about her bunnies (Buttercup, Miss Daisy, Winston, Vega). After we (partially) transitioned on from RabbitsOnline, we met up again on Facebook. Despite many adversities in her life, Susan was always smiling, even through those hardships, and she even kept on posting about her life and adventures with her boyfriend (Ronnie) after she was diagnosed with cancer.

On October 28th, many were taken aback to learn of Susan's passing; she kept the depth of her illness secret to many who knew her online, so learning of her passing came as a shock. I will always remember Susan as a woman held a great compassion for rabbits, and who loved her own bunnies dearly, giving them the best of life and spoiling them (quite deservedly) often.

Susan, you will always be missed by those who knew you, whether it was online or in 'real life'. May you 'binky free' with your bunny friends, wherever you now are.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Nov 2, 2019)

Bassetluv, I became acquainted with Sooska many years ago also. She let me clip a photo of her Buttercup sitting on her ex-husband's chest to my website. She truly adored her Daisy Mae, and all her beloved bunnies. They were her children. The friendships, acquaintances, and relationships woven together because of our rabbits will always be close to my heart. Sorelle and all she did to educate and establish (or be active on) the RO forum decades ago also comes to mind. I was truly taken back, shocked, and mournful with her passing. She was a brave woman keeping the progression of her cancer hidden.

Inspiration to us all. She truly adored and loved her furry family. Her beautiful white lionhead Daisy Mae...


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 4, 2019)

Rest in peace, Susan.


----------



## DelawareRunner (Nov 4, 2019)

So sad to hear this. RIP, Susan.


----------



## Pipp (Nov 18, 2019)

Sooska... I was shocked as well. :'( And I had been following her posts. 
Thanks for the sharpening the focus on the memories. (And thanks for the kudos Angela). <3 I miss the old RO family, humans and bunnies. RIP Susan. You were loved.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 23, 2020)

Oh my goodness. I have just re-joined this forum after many years and I see this
I too remember the early days and Sooska (Susan) was a much loved member. Buttercup was a special bunny and I still have pictures of him. I guess they’ll cross The Bridge together


----------

